# Κι αν οι πάτρο(ω)νες βάλουν φουστάνια;



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2011)

«Και για πες μας, εσύ που λες πως τα κατέχεις και τα γράφεις και στα ιντερνέτια, το θηλυκό του “πάτρωνας” ποιο είναι;» ρώτησε ο φίλος, με ύφος ανάλογα πειραχτικό με τον αριθμό των άδειων μπουκαλιών μπύρας που ήταν παραταγμένα στο τραπέζι. «Μπας κι είναι *μήτρωνας;»

Βάλαμε όλοι τα γέλια, παραδέχτηκα ότι δεν ήξερα την απάντηση, προβληματιστήκαμε για λίγο με τις θηλυκές εκδοχές του προστάτη (_*προστάτρια*_, _*προστάτιδα*_, _*προστάτισσα*_ προτείνουν ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ, ακόμη και λόγιο _*προστάτις*_ προτείνει το ΛΚΝ) και ποτίσαμε δεόντως την ήττα μου, αλλάζοντας κουβέντα.

Και φυσικά, η πρώτη δουλειά γυρνώντας σπίτι το επόμενο πρωί ήταν να ανοίξω τα λεξικά. Και να βρω θέμα για να γράψω. Στο ιντερνέτι.

Πρώτα πρώτα, υπάρχει διαφορά στην προτεινόμενη ορθογραφία. Το ΛΚΝ απλοποιεί και γράφει με όμικρον:
*πάτρονας, ο* [pátronas] Ο5 : 1. αυτός που πατρονάρει, που κατευθύνει και προστατεύει ή προωθεί κπ. ή κτ. (συχνά με αδιαφανή τρόπο και με ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς): Οι πάτρονες του συνδικαλιστικού / του φοιτητικού / του εργατικού κινήματος. 2. (ιστ.) στην αρχαία Ρώμη, ο πολίτης που προστάτευε πρώην δούλο του και τον εκπροσωπούσε στις υποχρεώσεις του απέναντι στην πολιτεία. 
[λόγ. < ελνστ. πάτρων, αιτ. -ωνα `προστάτης΄ < λατ. patronus (ορθογρ. απλοπ.)]

*πατρονία, η* [patronía] Ο25 : (κοινων.) καταχρηστική παροχή καθοδήγησης και προστασίας. 
[λόγ. πάτρον(ας) -ία μτφρδ. γαλλ. patronage]​Επίσης, όπως φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα που επιλέγει, αλλά περισσότερο στο λήμμα για την πατρονία, το ΛΚΝ δεν δείχνει να συγκινείται ιδιαίτερα από τις θετικές αποχρώσεις της λέξης.

Εμφανώς διαφορετικά χειρίζεται την έννοια το ΛΝΕΓ (που χρησιμοποιεί τη γραφή με ωμέγα):
*πάτρωνας, (ο)* {πατρώνων} 1. ΙΣΤ (στην αρχαία Ρώμη) υψηλά ιστάμενο πρόσωπο, συνήθ. πατρίκιος, που προστάτευε (νομικά ή κυρ. οικονομικά) άτομο κατώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης, απελεύθερο κ.λπ. (πβ. λ. πελάτης) 2. Πρόσωπο που έχει υπό την προστασία του άλλο πρόσωπο (ή ομάδα), παρέχοντας νομική και οικονομική κάλυψη 3. (ειδικότ.-κακόσ.) πρόσωπο που δεν εμφανίζεται συχνά στο προσκήνιο, ωστόσο καθοδηγεί και ελέγχει τη δράση άλλων: οι ~ τής πολιτικής | των κομμάτων ΣΥΝ. προστάτης. Επίσης (αρχαιοπρ.) πάτρων [μτγν.] {πάτρωνος}.
[ΕΤΥΜ. < μτγν. πάτρων, -ωνος < λατ. patronus «προστάτης» (< pater «πατέρας»). Στην αρχ. Ρώμη ο patronus ήταν ο προστάτης απελεύθερου δούλου και τον εκπροσωπούσε στα δικαστήρια και στη σύγκλητο ως συνήγορος].

*πατρωνία, (η)* [μτγν.] {πατρωνιών} 1. η ιδιότητα και το έργο τού πάτρωνα, κυρ. η παροχή προστασίας 2. ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΟΛ. (α) το καταχρηστικό δικαίωμα προσώπου ή κόμματος με εξουσία να ευνοεί πρόσωπα χρήσιμα ή αρεστά σε αυτό ΣΥΝ. ευνοιοκρατία, ρουσφετολογία, φαβοριτισμός (β) εξουσιαστική σχέση που συνίσταται στην παροχή κυρ. πολιτικής προστασίας με αντάλλαγμα την παροχή υπηρεσιών, εξυπηρετήσεων κ.λπ. εκ μέρους τού προστατευομένου προς τον προστάτη του.
​Λοιπόν; Τι λέτε; Πώς θα τους πούμε τους πάτρο(ω)νες με τα φουστάνια;


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Κάτσε να υπάρξουν πρώτα γυναίκες πάτρωνες σε ικανό βαθμό, και μετά θα δούμε πώς θα τις βαφτίσουμε. Αλλά μέχρι τότε, δεν υπάρχει βιάση. Αρκετούς πάτρωνες έχουμε, βιαζόμαστε ν' αποχτήσουμε και...ματρόνες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2011)

Και ορίστε μία απάντηση, «κρυμμένη» στο νέτι, που νομίζω ότι θα σε ενδιαφέρει ποικιλότροπα::)



> Μετά την «Κρήνη», ο Μαρσέλ Ντυσάν [...] να ιδρύσει ένα σχήμα για την προώθηση της πρωτοποριακής τέχνης, την Societe Anonyme, μαζί με την καλλιτέχνιδα και _πάτρωνα των τεχνών _Κάθριν Ντράιερ και τον Μαν Ρέι. [...]



Από το άρθρο του Αυγ. Ζενέκου *Πρωτοπορία και σκάκι* (για τον Μαρσέλ Ντυσάν) στο Βήμα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Πάντως, εγώ έδωσα προληπτικά την απάντησή μου...

Εντωμεταξύ, το είδες αυτό το 'χειροναξία' (με όμικρον, για καμουφλάζ, όπως λέμε Παροναξία) στο άρθρο που λινκάρισες;
Άλλο ενδιαφέρον: 'επιμελητικών πρακτικών' (curatorial, υποθέτω).

Ο Ντυσάν είχε γράψει και μια μονογραφία για την οποζισιόν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι η προστάτιδα των τεχνών δεν είναι καθόλου κακή απόδοση. Γιατί να απορριφθεί;Άλλη μεγάλη _προστάτιδα των τεχνών_ υπήρξε η πατρικία Ιουλιανή Ανικία...
http://constantinople.ehw.gr/forms/...mmaid=12309&boithimata_State=&kefalaia_State=
Υπήρξε _προστάτιδα των τεχνών_ την εποχή της Αναγέννησης. 
http://www.sdtv.gr/smf/archive.php?topic=283.0​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2011)

Δεν είπα να απορριφθεί η προστάτιδα (απλώς δεν ξέρω ποιο να πρωτοδιαλέξω)...



Costas said:


> Εντωμεταξύ, το είδες αυτό το 'χειροναξία' (με όμικρον, για καμουφλάζ, όπως λέμε Παροναξία) στο άρθρο που λινκάρισες;


Κάπου το έλεγα πρόσφατα ;), τα θέματα είναι γύρω μας και μας περιμένουν...


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2011)

Και γιατί όχι 'χειρωνακτικότητα', δηλαδή; Εκτός κι αν ήθελε να το ριμάρει μορφικά και εννοιακά με την 'αυταξία' που γράφει παρακάτω. Αλλά και πάλι με ωμέγα θα εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα αυτό το σκοπό.

Άλεξ, προφανώς και το 'προστάτιδα' είναι μια χαρά, αλλά του Δόκτορα του ζήτησαν αμέτι μουχαμέτι θηλυκό του 'πάτρωνα'.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2011)

Costas said:


> Και γιατί όχι 'χειρωνακτικότητα', δηλαδή; Εκτός κι αν ήθελε να το ριμάρει μορφικά και εννοιακά με την 'αυταξία' που γράφει παρακάτω. Αλλά και πάλι με ωμέγα θα εξυπηρετούσε καλύτερα αυτό το σκοπό


Έχει και μία με ωμέγα πιο κάτω, αλλά η επιρροή της Παροναξίας που έγραψες κι εσύ ήταν σίγουρα μεγάλη στην ορθογράφηση. :).


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Και για πες μας, εσύ που λες πως τα κατέχεις και τα γράφεις και στα ιντερνέτια, το θηλυκό του “πάτρωνας” ποιο είναι;» ρώτησε ο φίλος...


Η διπλωματική απάντηση είναι: η _ματρώνα_ (ΛΝΕΓ) / _ματρόνα_ (ΛΚΝ) — τι πονοκέφαλος κι αυτή η κόντρα με τις ελληνιστικές ορθογραφίες (άλλο νήμα αυτό). Αλλά η _ματρόνα_ και η _πατρόνα_ άλλα πράγματα βρέθηκαν να προστατεύουν στην εξέλιξη των λέξεων, γι' αυτό το σημασιολογικό θηλυκό είναι η _προστάτιδα_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Καλημέρα. 

Τη διπλωματική απάντηση την είπε ο Νικέλ κι άσ' τους να ψάχνουν στα λεξικά. 
Αν την ξέρει κανείς και σου πει: "Μα αυτό κάποτε σήμαινε την οικοδέσποινα και τώρα τη μαστροπό, την τσατσά!", του αντιγυρίζεις (turn round and say: "Προστάτιδα δεν είναι κι αυτή; Η μία της οικίας, η άλλη του οίκου της!" 
Κι αν κανείς σου μιλήσει για νταβατζήδες, τον αδειάζεις λέγοντας ότι αυτό στους οίκους είναι περίπτωση... outsourcing. ;)

Η απορία μου είναι άλλη: αυτοί που βάφτισαν τις θυγατέρες τους Ματρόνες ή Ματρώνες (έχω γνωρίσει καναδυό και υπάρχουν αρκετές ακόμα), κι αν δεν ήξεραν, δε ρώταγαν;


----------



## pidyo (Jan 9, 2011)

Γιατί πάτρονας; Δεν υποτίθεται ότι στις λέξεις που έχουν ενταχθεί στην ελληνική από την αρχαιότητα δεν εφαρμόζεται η απλοποίηση; Έναν σωρό πάτρωνες βρίσκει κανείς στις αρχαίες επιγραφές.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2011)

daeman said:


> Η απορία μου είναι άλλη: αυτοί που βάφτισαν τις θυγατέρες τους Ματρόνες ή Ματρώνες (έχω γνωρίσει καναδυό και υπάρχουν αρκετές ακόμα), κι αν δεν ήξεραν, δε ρώταγαν;


Η απάντηση στην απορία σου είναι ότι εγώ τη λέξη την ήξερα με την ακόλουθη σειρά προτεραιότητας ως:
α. Γυναικείο όνομα
β. Προστάτιδα (χωρίς τίποτα το μεμπτό)
και η εικόνα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό έιναι αυτή της καλόκαρδης ηλικιωμένης νησιώτισσας που ταΐζει τις γάτες που βγάζουν φωτογραφίες οι αλλοδαποί. Νομίζω φταίει ο Παπαδιαμάντης γι'αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2011)

daeman said:


> Η απορία μου είναι άλλη: αυτοί που βάφτισαν τις θυγατέρες τους Ματρόνες ή Ματρώνες (έχω γνωρίσει καναδυό και υπάρχουν αρκετές ακόμα), κι αν δεν ήξεραν, δε ρώταγαν;




Όχι μία, δύο αγίες Ματρώνες υπάρχουν:

Η Χιώτισσα (η Χιοπολίτιδα και θαυματουργή) που έχει και εκκλησία στη Νέα Ερυθραία (και ήμουν εκεί, πριν κάμποσα χρόνια βέβαια, σε βαφτίσια και απορώ πώς δεν έκανα νωρίτερα τη σύνδεση... :)) και η Ρωσίδα αόμματη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

Κι η Πατρόνα πού κατατάσσεται;

Πότε θα κάμει ξαστεριά,
Πότε θα φλεβαρίσει
Να πάρω το τουφέκι μου,
Την όμορφη Πατρόνα


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 9, 2011)

Δεν έψαξα καλά στα λεξικά! Ντροπή μου!

ΛΚΝ:*πατρόνα η* [patróna] Ο25 : (παρωχ.) 1. η ιδιοκτήτρια μαγαζιού, επιχείρησης ή η γυναίκα του ιδιοκτήτη. 2. η ιδιοκτήτρια, η διευθύντρια οίκου ανοχής· ματρόνα. 3. η οικοδέσποινα.

[βεν. patrona `οικοδέσποινα΄] ​
Η πλήρης απάντηση στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*πατρόνα1 (η)* {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (λαϊκ.) 1. η ιδιοκτήτρια ή διευθύντρια οίκου
ανοχής ΣΥΝ. μαντάμ 2. (σπάν.) η οικοδέσποινα ή η ιδιοκτήτρια
καταστήματος. [ΕΤΥΜ. < ιταλ. patrona, θηλ. τού patrono < λατ. patronus, βλ.
κ. πάτρων].
*πατρόνα2* (η) (χωρ. γεν. πληθ.} (διαλεκτ.) η φυσιγγιοθήκη, η παλάσκα: «να
πάρω το ντουφέκι μου, την όμορφη ~» (ριζίτικο). [ΕΤΥΜ < ιταλ. patrona <
γερμ. Patron [tasche] < γαλλ. στρατ. όρ. patron «φυσίγγιο» + γερμ. Tasche
«θήκη»].​


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2011)

Άρα το σωστό είναι "την όμορφη πατρόνα", όχι με κεφαλαίο πι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Εκείνο το "ε" που ακούγεται πριν "την όμορφη πατρόνα" (στο 0':45"), κάποιοι το θεωρούν απομεινάρι ενός παλαιότερου "και", ενώ πολλοί το λένε και "ορέ" . Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, θα ήταν ξεκάθαρο ότι η "όμορφη πατρόνα" δεν είναι προσδιορισμός του τουφεκιού (το όνομά του, όπως πιστεύουν αρκετοί).

Πότε θα κάμει ξαστεριά - Νίκος Ξυλούρης


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι μία, δύο αγίες Ματρώνες υπάρχουν: Η Χιώτισσα (η Χιοπολίτιδα και θαυματουργή) που έχει και εκκλησία στη Νέα Ερυθραία (και ήμουν εκεί, πριν κάμποσα χρόνια βέβαια, σε βαφτίσια και απορώ πώς δεν έκανα νωρίτερα τη σύνδεση... :)) και η Ρωσίδα αόμματη.


Απόρησε τώρα άλλη μία που δεν έκανες και τη σύνδεση με τη _ματριόσκα_: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=79436#post79436.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2011)

Ε... επανάληψις μήτηρ (πάσης) μαθήσεως... Ή μήπως repetitio est mater studiorum; Από ποιον προέρχεται άραγε το απόφθεγμα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2011)

Δεν βρίσκω παλιές γνωστές πηγές για το _Repetitio mater studiorum_ ή το _Repetitio mater memoriae_. Πρέπει να είναι από τα φτιαχτά που γέμιζαν τα μαθητικά βιβλία, και το ελληνικό θεωρείται ότι είναι μετάφραση του πρώτου.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 10, 2011)

Πάντως *δεν *ανήκει στον Θωμά τον Ακινάτη το ρητό, όπως διαβεβαιώνουν διάφορες δικτυακές αναφορές. Μια έρευνα στο Corpus Thomisticum δεν δίνει κανένα σχετικό αποτέλεσμα. Προφανώς αποδόθηκε κάποια στιγμή στον Θωμά λόγω της εμμονής του με τα μνημονικά κόλπα.


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2015)

Στο ΧΛΝΓ:*πάτρωνας *& πάτρονας *1.* πρόσωπο που κατευθύνει και ασκεί έλεγχο σε άλλους, συνήθ. με παρασκηνιακές μεθόδους ή αθέμιτα μέσα: _πολιτικοί ~ες (= νταβατζήδες). Πβ. πατερναλιστής. Βλ. αφεντικό, καθοδηγητής._ *2.* (συνήθ. παλαιότ.) πρόσωπο που παρέχει προστασία και ιδ. οικονομική στήριξη σε κάποιον. _Πβ. μαικήνας, προστάτης._ *3.* ΙΣΤ. (στην Αρχαία Ρώμη) επιφανής πολίτης που έπαιρνε υπό την προστασία του άλλα άτομα, συνήθ. κατώτερης κοινωνικής τάξης. _Βλ. πατρίκιος._
*πατρωνία *& πατρωνεία & πατρονία *1.* είδος εξουσίας που ασκείται από ένα ισχυρό πρόσωπο σε άλλα, με το πρόσχημα της καθοδήγησης και της προστασίας τους: _κομματική/πολιτική ~. Τελεί/τίθεται υπό την ~ του. Πβ. κηδεμονία, πατερναλισμός, πατρονάρισμα. Βλ. πελατειακές σχέσεις._ *2.* ΙΣΤ. θεσμός της ρωμαϊκής κοινωνίας κατά τον οποίο οι πάτρωνες έπαιρναν υπό την προστασία τους πολίτες, κατώτερης συνήθ. κοινωνικής τάξης, με αντάλλαγμα διάφορες υπηρεσίες από την πλευρά των πολιτών, όπως την πολιτική στήριξη.​


----------

